# Our First Dog Show



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow! That sounds like so much fun! Congrats! Lucky and I would have loved to cheer you on. Wish we were there!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh my gosh ZM thank you so much for writing all of this up for us to read! Sounds like an amazing weekend! I am so amazed and impressed that you guys took first in rally novice a your very first time in. That is something to be very proud of! And it sounds like the fast CAT was a ton of fun too! 

Comformation show people tend to be SO snobby. And not just in poodles. Sorry they intimidated you. My local club (which is working towards having real Akc shows in a year or so!) is very mixed with dog sports people and conformation people and I feel like we all get along so well and learn from each other. After conformation I hope to do some other sports too! Do keep us updated on your progress, I can't wait to see what happens at your next show!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, guys  

chinchillafuzzy, the poodle people were literally the worst. Most other breed people were fine. Hats off to people who can deal with that! LOL


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow, such great work to you all! And in such a hectic environment too. That is fab on the rally - is it three quals for your RN?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Muggles said:


> Wow, such great work to you all! And in such a hectic environment too. That is fab on the rally - is it three quals for your RN?


Yes


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry, when I was talking about scores in Fast CAT, I meant miles per hour, not seconds!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The detail of your story takes me back to the first days I was showing Lily. Places where I totally parked int he wrong place and had to schlep all this stuff for what seemed like miles, dragging poor Lily behind me. Trying to be at the ring at the right time to be ready but not have too much nervousness. It is overwhelming at the beginning, but when your training shows in Q's and 1st places no less, wow just what a way to start. It makes you want to go back and go back again and again! Congratulations all around.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats, what a superb first show !

This is something we don’t have around here. I’ve never heard of that. What it is is other types of dog sports inserted into a regular dow conformation show, is that it ?

Too bad the poodle people are so snob... :-(


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Catherine! I am hooked


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Congrats, what a superb first show !
> 
> This is something we don’t have around here. I’ve never heard of that. What it is is other types of dog sports inserted into a regular dow conformation show, is that it ?
> 
> Too bad the poodle people are so snob... :-(


Two other organizations put on the sports--one for Agility and the other for Fast CAT/CAT/Barn Hunt/Trick Dog. The main shows for Conformation/Rally/Obedience were put on by AKC.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness!!! I have tears in my eyes and a huge heart full of happiness for you and your gang!!!!! I knew you could do it! I knew you could do it!!! Hugs and hugs and hugs and huge congrats to you and Frosty for your 1st place! I could not be happier, you have put so much work into your great gang and it shows! I wish I could have been there to help you out and give you support! 
Go team Frosty and Catherine! (Maizie, your super special too, you good girl!)


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, thank you so much, AngelAviary! You've always been one of our biggest cheerleaders :love2:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations. That sounds like a amazing experience. Good for you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

A huge congratulations - you and the dogs were amazing in a very stressful and busy weekend. I think it's very intimidating to travel so far to participate in such a large event.

There are so many dog sports - it's hard to keep up with all of them so I appreciate you describing the Fast CAT and Coursing Ability Test.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow! What a hectic and exciting weekend. Well done zooeysmom, Frosty and Maizie! Shame on the snobs for not encouraging companion dogs that actually could have been their competition. Maizie was the show pick from her litter as I recall.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Wow! What a hectic and exciting weekend. Well done zooeysmom, Frosty and Maizie! Shame on the snobs for not encouraging companion dogs that actually could have been their competition. _Maizie was the show pick from her litter as I recall._


Yes, she sure was


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I feel like a proud Aunt!!!! So proud you didn't let the snobs get to ya! And double proud for all he Qs and the wonderful win! YAY FROSTY & MAIZIE you did your Mama proud!!!!!!!! Time to do a happy dance I think!

I know that now that you got your feet wet you are going to be very successful !!!!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Congratulations, zooeysmom! Thanks for sharing your experience - I'm sure there are lots of newbies out there too scared to try, so I'm glad you did try and glad you could share your experience to prove to us that you really can excel even if you are a newbie! Great work all around


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the kind words! I was more excited to share my news with you than anyone else!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

*Congratulations!*

I am so glad you did so well at your first show weekend.

Yes, dog shows are very confusing until you get the hang of it (and finding the show and parking can be confusing even for long-time exhibitors - DAMHIKT!). 

Congratulations on winning a first place the very first time out! You must have really prepared exceptionally well.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Johanna. I did try to prepare him really well, but not drill him and bore him too much. He's going to Rally class 5 out of 6 tonight and I can't wait to share the news with our trainer. I didn't tell her we were entering the show!

I wanted to add that I just got the Fast CAT times for Sunday and Frosty actually did pretty well on his first round--got a 24.84 MPH. Maybe with practice over the next few months he can get faster? There were some amazing scores with the Whippets and Italian Greyhounds, as you can imagine.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow! Congratulations on such a successful show! I really enjoyed reading your account of your weekend, and admire the "gumption" you showed in braving that world on your own your first time out! You go, girl!  (PS I'd probably have very deliberately gotten on an elevator with the show poodle snobs! And then, looked at their poodle very pityingly.  )


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, Lizzysmom  Next time, I must take you with me :lol:


----------

